

"Swift Education" on Github from Apple - uptown
https://swifteducation.github.io/

======
uptown
More on the back-story of this resource: [https://medium.com/ios-os-x-
development/apple-has-published-...](https://medium.com/ios-os-x-
development/apple-has-published-a-great-free-learn-to-code-course-for-swift-
on-github-feb5e4d70691)

